

Million dollar baby: Making millions selling open source hardware. - nickpinkston
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2010/05/million_dollar_baby_-_businesses_de.html

======
acgourley
If anyone is interested in producing a kit or finished project to put for sale
like this, I'm struggling through that right now and lightly blogging it. My
first PCB prototypes just came in.

A good post to land on: [http://projectexcitebike.blogspot.com/2010/01/how-to-
build-y...](http://projectexcitebike.blogspot.com/2010/01/how-to-build-your-
own-exercise-bike.html)

~~~
tocomment
A kit seems hard because of all the different models of bikes out there, no?
What other obstacles are you finding?

I love the idea BTW!

~~~
acgourley
It will actually work on all the bikes I've seen, it just requires a flexible
mount like double sticky tape vs something that clips or literally bolts on.
I'm sure as I encounter more bikes I'll start to throw in little mounting
tricks like Velcro straps or spacers.

------
tocomment
How do the open source medical equiptment projects jibe with all of the FDA
regulations?

I've always wanted to start an open source ultrasound project but I figured
there would be too many hurdles.

~~~
blackguardx
Don't target medical markets. Target weld inspection.

~~~
tocomment
But those projects listed OpenEEG, the one for anesthesia, etc are targeted as
medical devices (I think). Are they just operating under the radar?

~~~
blackguardx
They are targeted towards hobbyists...

